

Marc Andreessen: "Study STEM" - enfilade
http://www.usatoday.com/money/business/story/2012/09/14/jobs-fight-haves-vs-the-have-nots/57778406/1

======
jwuggles
"A vanishing middle class." This is becoming too true. Especially with the
middle class receiving the least amount of help. The poor get free boosts, the
rich get breaks. The middle class work horse gets beat the hardest.

"Liberal arts? Out of luck."

STEM is the driving futurue for our country. There should be more incentives
for students who pursue STEM related degrees to attract the new next
generation. There hasn't been enough of a push with this in our education
system. Instead we are still allowing students choose what they please without
any real world knowledge that their degree path makes a huge impact on their
job outcome. I think we do a poor job on that.

